# Fish Lake…



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Grew up my entire life fishing this lake. Back when it was less popular and it seemed like it was full of big wild rainbows.
We always camp on the south end and beach the boats for the time.
I was excited reading the article 7 years ago about them planting Kokanee in the lake, though at the time I wasn’t a Kokanee angler. I’ve been down many times since the introduction of Kokanee but, this was my first time targeting them..

It’s funny, because my dad has only been a shore fisherman his whole life and a catch and release guy because he’s “not a fish guy” but, he has been coming out with me in the boat a few times and now he’s bound and determined to catch a Kokanee out of every lake Utah has a offer. Sounds like a good goal to have, The Kokanee addiction is real!!

Shoutout to Excel Boats and MudBuddy Motors and the guys at BPS. I’ve road hard days with this boat since 2016 and this boat sat in fish lake for 3 days and was dry as a bone, and considering the elevation my Motor ran strong! Actually surprised me how well it ran at that altitude.
(No, I don’t get perks. I recognize good CS, machines and gear when I see it and use it, and I appreciate that)


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

That's awesome. I'd like to pull some Kokanee out if there. Maybe someday I'll have less hobbies... Or more time... Haha.

Congrats on the nice boat and fish


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Those are some good sized kokes! Nice job!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice !!
Would love to catch and eat s few of those. 
Used to hit Fish Lake a lot a few years ago. Need to get going there again. 

Is it possible to ice fish for them ?
That's my favorite at that lake.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Those are some good sized kokes! Nice job!


 Biggest we caught was 19.5 (dad) smallest was 15.5 and only one of those. Everything else was 16+ 
We probably caught 15 kokes over a few days of a couple hours a morning.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

2full said:


> Nice !!
> Would love to catch and eat s few of those.
> Used to hit Fish Lake a lot a few years ago. Need to get going there again.
> 
> ...


There are folks who've got the ice fishing for kokes dialed in at strawberry. Don't ask me what they do because I am not one of those folks!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Grats on an awesome outing. I had forgot the DWR planted Kokes in the lake until ice fishing last winter. Saw one pulled through the hard deck.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like a great trip - congrats!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've got to go figure those fish out....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like a great time. Well done! How'd you cook them up?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Mmmm…those smoked jokes look good. Great job!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Those two 5.5" RMT blades are good producers. I use them often. 

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Looks like a great time. Well done! How'd you cook them up?


I have a couple recipes I do. One is a dry brine
2cps brown sugar
1/2 cup kosher salt 
1tsp black pepper.
layer it on thick both sides and cover in refrigerator for 8 hours. Smoke at 150*
However, the recipe I used on these fish is a wet brine with soy sauce, sugar, salt, garlic, thyme ets. I’ve been liking it a lot. I can get it for you if you’d like.
I have a little chief smoker I use just for fish because it uses wood shavings and you get a better smoke flavor.
Obviously the fish in the picture are smoked to cheese and crackers status..


----------

